# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  how many iu's in a typical gh kit?

## redmeat1

i've never done gh before but i'm starting my research....what's a typical daily dose? looks like 2iu's to 4iu's ed seems to be the typical....

----------


## SlimmerMe

depends on your goals....but in general more or less correct....

what are you after exactly? your goals

----------


## Markosterone

Depends on how much money you can spend on it.
2ius for well being and anti aging, up to 10+ iu for mass gains.

----------


## DCannon

Typically in a kit there is 100iu but it varies.

----------


## ScotchGuard02

The powder HGH is normally 100iu/kit. The AQ HGH is normally 300iu/kit.

----------


## Jack Lalanne

What is the difference between powder and AQ?

----------


## hankdiesel

> Depends on how much money you can spend on it.
> 2ius for well being and anti aging, up to 10+ iu for mass gains.


4-6iu with some test will add quality size in my experience

----------


## ScotchGuard02

HGH is normall lipidized powder. It looks like a white "puck" in the vial. They come in 10iu/vial, normally. AQ HGH is a formulation of HGH that comes in liquid form. It is normally 30iu/vial. You use a injection pen like diabetics. According to GenSci, the AQ HGH is more "pure" and shows zero development of HGH antibodies over the test period. AQ HGH is way more expensive. There used to be a company that made generic AQ HGH (sorry, no names) but they stopped making it now.

----------

